# Bloody Foreigners - The Untold Story of the Battle of Britain



## Rifleman62 (8 Apr 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=ptijNcDanVw
*
Bloody Foreigners - The Untold Story of the Battle of Britain*

A UK Channel 4 production. Polish 303 Sqn. This is quite long; about 45 minutes, but provides an interesting look at the contribution made by Polish pilots during WW2.

Some of these fellows had managed to get to France after the fall of Poland, then to England when France surrendered. In the movie "The Battle of Britain" the was the scene of a flight of Polish pilots, with a Brit minder coming across the Germans. The Poles took off after the Germans leaving the Brit minder sputtering. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-2X609LRE&feature=relmfu

Also: - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XleyGF16lM&feature=related
   
        - Cdn connection (F/Lt Kent) Battle of Britain - 303 Squadron Diary http://www.avstop.com/History/AroundTheWorld/Poland/303.html

        - "Repeat Please" podcast from the RAF Museum (F/Lt Kent interview included) http://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/podcasts/downloads/Repeat-Please-English.mp3 

        - G/C John Alexander Kent "Johnny Kentowski" DFC & Bar, AFC, Virtuti Militare  (born in Wpg) http://acesofww2.com/Canada/aces/kent.htm

Get the feel of what it was like, this colour film of Czech fighter sqn: 

*Czech pilots in RAF service - part I *  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFUt5GB1Jrc&feature=related
*
Czech pilots in RAF service - part II*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwCrK1p4P48&feature=relmfu

Rare, original coloured movie from GB 1942/43, but this movie did not have an original sound. So, If you are boring repetitive sound, please switch music off. Movie is from 310(cz). squadron, 312(cz). squadron and 313(cz). sq. First picture with flags is from Exeter airfield. In cz. squadrons (1940/45) were also pilots from another nations: 46 british (Best: J.J. Jefferies-Latimer 6 victories), 18 jews (Best: O.Smik 10 victories), 3 canadians, 1 american, 1 irish, 1 polish pilot and 5-10% of slovakians (best J.K.Ambruš 2 victories). The best of czech, who fighted in czechoslovak squadrons was A.Vašátko 15 victories.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (9 Apr 2012)

I like the whole premise of the series.
It is indeed a topic well worth further exposure: Colonials, and others, fighting for Blighty.
 :bowing:


----------

